# EPA OKs 2 Lead Test Kits; RRP Training Tops 400K



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Paint and Coatings Industry News*​ 

Main News Page 

*EPA OKs 2 Lead Test Kits; RRP Training Tops 400K*​

Wednesday, July 28, 2010

 | More​


The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency has approved two lead testing kits and trained 421,000 people as enforcement looms for the new federal lead-safe work rules.​ 
The EPA's Office of Pollution Prevention and Toxics (OPPT) has posted preliminary results of the Environmental Technology Verification (ETV) assessment of lead test kits on its website at www.epa.gov/lead/.​ 
The ETV testing was conducted pursuant to the 2008 “Renovation, Repair, and Painting” (RRP) regulation, to determine if any manufacturer-submitted lead test kits meet both a false negative and a false positive response criterion, as required in the rule.​ 
OPPT said it was reporting preliminary results, because of ‘”the status and implications of the ETV…to renovators, lead test kit manufacturers, and training providers.”​ 
“Based on the preliminary ETV results, no new kits meet both the false negative and false positive criteria,” the agency said in a statement. “Therefore, pursuant to the RRP regulation, EPA will continue to recognize the LeadCheck test kit and the State of Massachusetts lead test kit. “​ 
One more test kit may be recognized before Sept. 1, EPA said.​ 
For more information on the kits or testing, contact Sam Brown at 202-566-0490 ([email protected]) or Erik Winchester at 202-564-645 ([email protected]).​ 
Full enforcement of the RRP rules is coming soon. The deadline for certification of firms, originally set for April 22, has been extended to Oct. 1 and appears unlikely to be extended further. Individual renovators have until Sept. 30 to enroll in an EPA-accredited certification class. Certification must be completed by Dec. 31.​ 
As of July 22, EPA had accredited 286 training providers who have conducted more than 18,300 courses, training an estimated 421,000 people, the agency says. The increasing demand for training before the deadline has slowed traffic on EPA’s site, where contractors can search for an EPA-accredited training provider. EPA says it is working to improve the system.​ 
Meanwhile, Massachusetts has joined the list of states that EPA has authorized to administer their own RRP program in lieu of the EPA regulations. Contractors and training providers in these areas should contact the appropriate state office. In addition to Massachusetts, state programs have been approved in Wisconsin, Iowa, North Carolina, Mississippi, Kansas, Rhode Island, Utah, and Oregon.​ 



http://www.durabilityanddesign.com/news/?fuseaction=view&id=4046&nl_versionid=531&trackid=9981751


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

“Based on the preliminary ETV results, *no new kits meet both the false negative and false positive criteria,*” the agency said in a statement. “Therefore, pursuant to the RRP regulation, EPA will continue to recognize the LeadCheck test kit and the State of Massachusetts lead test kit. “
I'm not sure I'm following you here???? Isn't this still the "Lead Checks"​


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought the EPA were only going to acknowledge those two kits but in light of testing none fill the false negative and the false positive so those two other kits will be recognized for the time being.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't understand these deadlines, what if you are a painting business starting up in 2011 - you can no longer become lead certified? What does this mean?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> I don't understand these deadlines, what if you are a painting business starting up in 2011 - you can no longer become lead certified? What does this mean?


Most deadlines dates are when it STARTS to take effect.


----------

